# Where to find new Garage Doors



## Admin (Jun 19, 2010)

I need to replace my garage doors and an looking for someone to do it.

How did you go about doing it?

Went and bought them at Lowe's or Home Depot then hired a independent company to install or did you buy them through an independent company?


----------



## havasu (Jun 19, 2010)

I went thru an independant company hoping they would be there if any problems came up. I was dead wrong. Once the door is installed, they know you won't be a customer for several years, and my company didn't even return my calls. Next time, I'm headed to Lowe's or Home Depot. You have any complaints and report them to the big box stores, and that company will not be used in the future.


----------



## mustanggarage (Jun 20, 2010)

I bought mine for the garage I built in nebraska from a local lumber yard.  it is very easy to replace them.  I had never done it before but watched it on hometime.  unless they are a commercial door they really are easy to replace yourself.


----------



## 4wheelsonline (Jul 15, 2010)

try looking online. You can choose what you like for your new garage doors. I have seen plenty of it.


----------

